# Feeler computer parts



## Compequip

Hello everyone, I was just wondering what I could get for these parts;  I'd like to sell as a package, but would be willing to seperate the 4870 from the rest.  I'm looking to see what there current value is so I can decide whether or not to sell or use as an everyday comp.

Asus P5Q-E Mobo
E8500 CPU
Artic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi SB1040 EF
Asus 4870 Video Card 512 version
GSkill 4 GB 8500
And Possibly
4870X2 2gb with the Artic Cooler mounted on it


I built this in July/2008 and started using 6 months later.  The E8500 was overclocked on the original build, but within 1 week was set back to stock and never overclocked again.  These parts are in perfect working condition and are being used on this computer as I type.  I have a new i7 system I built 6 months ago and haven't plugged in yet.  It's time to syart using my new system.  I'm also going to be building a i5 2500K /1155 system.


Thank you.....


----------



## wolfeking

What would be the price you are looking to get for it? Thats the only determining factor that matters here. 
I havent a clue on the price of the board, but remember, at this time i wouldnt expect it to be over 1/3 the original price. 
The cpu goes for 199 on newegg still. It was overclocked (even for a minute, it affects value). You should be able to get about 100 for it if you really wanted to. 
the 4870 is going for 162 new. Its assuming as a standard loss (deprecation) of 30% a year (its about right, you loose about that at the door anyway), it would bring you ~80. 
Ram is simple. 4 Gig kits are going for around 40 on newegg, so used, ~20.


----------



## Rit

*Asus P5Q-E Mobo*
Used - $85-$95 + Shipping

*E8500 CPU*
Used - $90-$110 + Shipping

*Artic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro*
New - $30+
Used - $15-$20 + Shipping

*Asus 4870 Video Card 512 version*
$50-65 + Shipping

*GSkill 4 GB 8500 - 2x2 or 1x4?*
Assuming 2x2
New - $80
Used - $50-60 + Shipping

Having them pre-overclocked doesn't increase the value. Better chance of increasing the value by including original packing/accessories/calculated shipping to buyer.


----------



## wolfeking

I thought that OCing decreased the value of ram and processors...


----------



## Compequip

Thanks for the heads up.  Yeah I'm want to be honest with everyone including myself.  The local comp. shop had it oc, then when I brought it home and ran prime it failed.  So I asked ppl. here how to put it back to stock and did.  The pricing seems where I thought it would be except the video card.  It was the fancy Asus card enclosed with graphics.  I paid 279.00 for it. hehe.  I was hoping it was worth 100.00.  I was thinking of selling these items to upgrade to a 2500K cpu and mobo along with a 6950 gpu.  I'll have to do the math and see if this is what I want to do.  And yes I have all original packaging for everything I believe in the boxes.  I think I gave the original fan away.


----------



## Aastii

wolfeking said:


> I thought that OCing decreased the value of ram and processors...



It does, however you have no way of proving that someone overclocked their computer if the seller sets it back to stock.

@ compequip, what country are you in, and would you be willing to part out?


----------



## wolfeking

well, he shot himself in the foot by mentioning it then. lol. 
OP, there is no way that you are going to be able to sell this for enough to get a 2500/6950 and a motherboard.


----------



## Aastii

wolfeking said:


> well, he shot himself in the foot by mentioning it then. lol.
> OP, there is no way that you are going to be able to sell this for enough to get a 2500/6950 and a motherboard.



Nah, 1 week overclocked is absolutely nothing, for all intents and purposes, it has been at stock from the start. If it spent it's entire life up to now overclocked with a fairly large OC on, different story


----------



## wolfeking

oh, I was under the impression that 1 second or 1 year didnt matter so much as it had. Guess I learn something everyday.


----------



## Compequip

I'm in the US, Caifornia.  And as to trading what I have to the newer system, I know I'm going to spend more.  I was hoping to sell my mobo/ram/cpu and fan as a pkg. Then sell the gpu seperately or as a package.

I was thinking I could get 300.00 for the mobo/ram/cpu pkg.
&
100.00 for my gpu.

Then I could spend an extra 400-500 for the upgrade I want.  I'm going to look for my boxes and see if everything is complete.  If I decide to sell at that time, I'll post with pics.  This was a feeler to get a more accurate price of what my stuff was worth.  These are just pics. for you to see I also added the sound blaster card.

Thanks for the replies. :good:


----------



## Compequip

Aastii said:


> It does, however you have no way of proving that someone overclocked their computer if the seller sets it back to stock.
> 
> @ compequip, what country are you in, and would you be willing to part out?




I check from here to there at $100 value, 2lbs and a mobo box holly $%#@ $150.00 to ship.  WOW why so much that's crazy.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Compequip said:


> I check from here to there at $100 value, 2lbs and a mobo box holly $%#@ $150.00 to ship.  WOW why so much that's crazy.



that cant be right sureley i had my ram and my mobo from the states from amazon.com using dhl for one and ups for the other and even after the import fees that they force you to pay at checkout (which actually worked out quite well no getting stopped at customs for me ) and the $30.00 that they used to force you to spend on any electircal componants sent overseas (they dont do it any more thankfully) it came to $80.79, which if you minus the $30.00 and the $38.84 import fees (which you can make the person at the recieving end pay instead) that means the shipping was no alot at all.
And it was fully tracked and insured as amazon made me take international priorty shipping on that purchase.

Anyway i would have maybe been interested in the 4870 but i'm also in the uk but gl with the sale.


----------



## Compequip

innercx said:


> that cant be right sureley i had my ram and my mobo from the states from amazon.com using dhl for one and ups for the other and even after the import fees that they force you to pay at checkout (which actually worked out quite well no getting stopped at customs for me ) and the $30.00 that they used to force you to spend on any electircal componants sent overseas (they dont do it any more thankfully) it came to $80.79, which if you minus the $30.00 and the $38.84 import fees (which you can make the person at the recieving end pay instead) that means the shipping was no alot at all.
> And it was fully tracked and insured as amazon made me take international priorty shipping on that purchase.
> 
> Anyway i would have maybe been interested in the 4870 but i'm also in the uk but gl with the sale.



Well I went on UPS.com and it came up as $148.00.  I put in the dimensions and weight from my zip 91750 and I pulled up a Zip from St Helens UK.


----------



## Compequip

So I wanted to ask is $600.00 a good deal for this;

Antec 900
Asus P5Q-E Mobo
E8500 CPU
Artic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi SB1040 EF
OCZ 700 PSU
Asus 4870 Video Card
GSkill 4 GB 8500
WD 640 HD
Samsung 20X DVD
Samsung Floppy
Sabrent 65 in 1 Card Reader
MS Windows Vista Home Premium 64 Bit
MS Windows Office Home and Student


This is my complete system in excellent condition, I have a family member ask me how much.  I want to be very fair is this a good price for them.  Also I told them I'd upgrade to a 4870X2 with the artic cooler for $200.00 more.  Please be honest, I want to be more than fair with them.

Thanks for all your replies....


----------



## kdfresh09

no, i would say $450-$500 for the base set up, then $550-$600 for the upgraded 4870x2.  thats fair, especialy for someone you know.


----------



## Compequip

kdfresh09 said:


> no, i would say $450-$500 for the base set up, then $550-$600 for the upgraded 4870x2.  thats fair, especialy for someone you know.



Thanks, KD I forgot about this thread.  I sold my new never used i7 920 system with Asus X58 mobo, 4870X2 card etc, etc. for 800.00.  It cost me nearly 2K to build with everything including the software.


----------

